# Odd Problem



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Every once in a while (sometimes once a month, sometimes once every 6 months) my male will start licking the floor and panting. 

When this happens I rush him to a local soccer field to eat grass. It's the only place around that has grass. The subdivisions are all rock landscaping. 

He eats grass for 10 minutes and that's the end of the issue. He never throws up the grass. 

I spoke to Connie about this a few years ago and she leaned towards bloat. 

The thing is eating grass ends the problem. 

Anyone else with this?


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

Huh... Maybe add some probiotics ad see if that helps.. Definitely odd behavior.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, I've seen it from a few of my dogs. Don't know exactly what it is though. But more specifically I noticed that the Dutch used to wolf her food down and then do something like you described. I think it was a little like impaction going on. She too would eat grass. I started adding water to her dry meals and that stopped.

Sometimes if the belly looked a little distended as well, I'd put some Gas X into cheese and give it to the dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My younger GSD licks the concrete patio after he eats but I've not seen any issues connected with it.

Mineral deficiency? 

I've had dogs that would graze on grass like cattle and never blow lunch but one would almost immediately after just a bit of nibbling. 

Who knows?!!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

My 11 year old GSD does this. Wierd.

I've re-edited because I remember my first dog, a Landseer, licking the concrete wall on the terrace and then I assumed it was calcium deficency and added calcium to the diet?

Young dogs and old dogs often have the same deficiencies??


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

If he is going to eat grass I would grow him a pot of something. Lord knows the chemicals they spray to keep sports fields in perfect shape. 

We have a weed in the back my dog will eat then I found out it was good stuff and used as an herbal tonic


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

Not sure if this helps, but when my girl gets 'off' her food (picky, eats sparingly) I give her L-Lysine and probiotics... Within 2 days she is topnotch and back on her feed.. Not sure if that applies as she isn't licking concrete or walls..


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

He licks whatever surface is on the floor. He pants and is definitely physically stressed.

He eats the grass for about 10 minutes and all is well. 

I wonder what would happen if I wasn't around.


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

Have you felt his tummy? Is it tight or distended? If so, I would definitely give him a gas x.. I know if mine start panting and are restless I check their abdomen and see if it is tight or slightly bloated. If so, my default is gas x as it isn't harmful. Usually resolved within 5-10minutes if it is gas... We all know how painful that can be...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

It's not distended. Haven't checked to see if it's tight.


----------

